# New KISS drag set



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's pictures I found on the internet of the new KISS set that's coming out. I don't know anyone has seen these yet or not. 
--fcb


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> Here's pictures I found on the internet of the new KISS set that's coming out. I don't know anyone has seen these yet or not.
> --fcb


new 1... 2 me...
tell guys on chat :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

GREAT research "L" :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Auto World is really embracing the drag racing stuff lately and it seems to be quite a hit for them. Hopefully at some point they will add some other racing interests such as vintage stock cars or modern/vintage sports car racing.


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

1976Cordoba said:


> Auto World is really embracing the drag racing stuff lately and it seems to be quite a hit for them. Hopefully at some point they will add some other racing interests such as vintage stock cars or modern/vintage sports car racing.



I hope so.. Getting a little burned out on some of their latest and greatest.
They need to hook up with MEV.. Some new body styles would be kickin.


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Whoa, that's awesome! Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge KISS fan here! Has anyone come up with any info on these yet?? These are a _must have_ for me!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Seventy7 said:


> Whoa, that's awesome! Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge KISS fan here! Has anyone come up with any info on these yet?? These are a _must have_ for me!


I've been waiting for these for 100,000 Years!!!

Are these from Detroit? Does it come with a Firehouse?


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I've been waiting for these for 100,000 Years!!!
> 
> Are these from Detroit? Does it come with a Firehouse?


Yeah man! It's been a "been a b*tch while" they're gone...Oh they're definitely from Detroit by the looks of em! They run on Cold Gin and the drivers are so fast...that's why the call em Mr. Speed!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Seventy7 said:


> Whoa, that's awesome! Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge KISS fan here! Has anyone come up with any info on these yet?? These are a _must have_ for me!


Did U get the 2 KISS racing Rigs???
still availiable :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 (Kiss Fan & "Stooge-Fanatic"

got puppy named "Moe"... ROFLMAO

ANYBODY into stooges has GOT 2B KOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Kurl3y said:


> I hope so.. Getting a little burned out on some of their latest and greatest.
> They need to hook up with MEV.. Some new body styles would be kickin.


OH how we "WISH" Kurl3y :thumbsup:
contact ; Winn, & others here 4 occassional MEV Blem kits 4 about..$12 ea.

Bubba 123:wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Not a KISS Fan here....*

 Geeez, this is sumthin the Slotcar World NEEDS- NOT ! :freak:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Geeez, this is sumthin the Slotcar World NEEDS- NOT ! :freak:


seems they got some cola racing rigs coming out as well (?)
that i w/ be interrested in, IF they look like da' "Real-Thing" LOL!!!!


Buba 123 :wave:


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Did U get the 2 KISS racing Rigs???
> still availiable :thumbsup:
> ...


Nope not yet--but I want them!!! I'm just getting my feet wet again so space and being smart with the $$$ is 1st and foremost.

I was trying to trade some action figures to a guy who had the trucks at a local comic shop--but nothing doing there.

I'm definitely going to need both of those trucks--Love Gun 1st though!!

(I'd probably buy a truck for every album--yup even Dynasty, Elder and Unmasked...don't judge me!!! LOL)


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Must....stop...clicking on thumbnail pic of KISS funny cars...:freak:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Seventy7 said:


> Must....stop...clicking on thumbnail pic of KISS funny cars...:freak:


Sev, just do what I did. Opened pic and then saved it as my wallpaper. Cannot wait for these.

Dave :wave:

Btw, welcome to the funhouse.


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Omega said:


> Sev, just do what I did. Opened pic and then saved it as my wallpaper. Cannot wait for these.
> 
> Dave :wave:
> 
> Btw, welcome to the funhouse.


Haha..great idea! and thanks for having me! :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Geeez, this is sumthin the Slotcar World NEEDS- NOT ! :freak:


You just sit tight there Ralphy boy, I hear the Tears for Fear and Wham tour buses are right around the corner for ya. lol.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> You just sit tight there Ralphy boy, I hear the Tears for Fear and Wham tour buses are right around the corner for ya. lol.



ROFL! OMG! Too funny by half, Ed!

Did I hear that you were already planning a custom Flock Of Seagulls bus?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hahahahahahaha!

You do realize, though, that we're kinda dating ourselves with this stuff, as if our knowledge of KISS hadn't done it already.

somewhat relevant side note: my wife is at a baseball tournament with my 10-year-old. she just sent me a text message a few minutes ago. apparently they are playing music on the loudspeakers between innings, and my wife said said the mom sitting next to her said she hates '80s music. when my wife asked why, she said that she was in elementary school. HAHAHAHAHA get off my lawn.

--rick


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

ParkRNDL said:


> when my wife asked why, she said that she was in elementary school. HAHAHAHAHA get off my lawn.
> 
> --rick


Ahhhhhh awesome, not only am I the newest but apparently the youngest!! I got that US-1 Trucking set as my 1st slot car track when it came out...and I was 6. 

Yessssssss! lol :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Seventy7 said:


> Ahhhhhh awesome, not only am I the newest but apparently the youngest!! I got that US-1 Trucking set as my 1st slot car track when it came out...and I was 6.
> 
> Yessssssss! lol :thumbsup:


Nice. I am assuming, both from that reference and from your screen name, that you were born in 1977. At the time, I was 8, and helping a mechanically challenged friend with his Nite-Glow Double Loop set. 

I just happened to be cruising a very cool Tyco reference site this morning that gave me all that information. It's hosted by our own pshoe64, check it out:

https://sites.google.com/site/wrrspeedinc/home

this is the incredibly awesome Tyco Catalog page:

https://sites.google.com/site/speedinctycoreference/Tyco-Home/tyco-catalogs

--rick


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

ParkRNDL said:


> Nice. I am assuming, both from that reference and from your screen name, that you were born in 1977. At the time, I was 8, and helping a mechanically challenged friend with his Nite-Glow Double Loop set.
> 
> I just happened to be cruising a very cool Tyco reference site this morning that gave me all that information. It's hosted by our own pshoe64, check it out:


Yessir. That tyco catalog is awesome! Wow--well I guess I can forget about being productive for the rest of the day!

I'm just happy to know there is such a solid fanbase for these things. I had no idea until I got here!

Now--if we can just get an ETA on these KISS cars...maybe I can stop the night sweats lol.


----------

